# Accessory Relay #2 location?



## cortes.fabian.91 (8 mo ago)

Anyone know where accessory relay #2 is located? Diagram shows connector M65. It does not show it in either the junction block nor the iPDM. I want to check the relay to see if it fixesy radio issue. Per the repair manual it says the M in the connector name means it is in the main harness. The diagram shows it after the BCM.


----------

